# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  hỏi jd pain 5.5

## Duccdt06

bác nào sử dụng jd pain 5.5 cho em hỏi muốn chuyển từ file eng sang nc thì sử dụng phần mềm nào,e cài hen2nc 2.6 mà mở lên cứ bị báo lỗi hoài , ko cách nào mở xuất file nc cho mach3 được.

----------


## conga

Bác dùng JD thì dùng NC convert là chuân. 
Tai Nc convert ở đây : https://4share.vn/f/3a0f090e0c03030d...04.0%20Eng.rar
Khắc phục lỗi nâng Z ơ đây : https://4share.vn/f/33060007050a0a0b...20PHUC%20Z.rar
Video hướng dẫn ( nguồn : Youtube ) link : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNVqh5FS-FE
chúc thành công

----------


## conga

Bác dùng JD thì dùng NC convert là chuân. 
Tai Nc convert ở đây : https://4share.vn/f/3a0f090e0c03030d...04.0%20Eng.rar
Khắc phục lỗi nâng Z ơ đây : https://4share.vn/f/33060007050a0a0b...20PHUC%20Z.rar
Video hướng dẫn ( nguồn : Youtube ) link : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNVqh5FS-FE
chúc thành công

----------


## suu_tam

Artform có thể mở tất cả các mẫu jdpaint, có thể xuất các đường dao trong đó ra NC.
Artform có thể làm được tất cả việc của jdpaint làm và hơn thế nữa.

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/36...ap-cua-JDPaint

----------

Duccdt06

----------


## hoctap256

:Smile:  Đã giải quyết vấn đề cho gia chủ ! 
Bạn ý lấy bộ cài ko chuẩn !

----------

Duccdt06

----------


## Duccdt06

thank bác trường nhiều

----------


## tapsulaptrinh

> Đã giải quyết vấn đề cho gia chủ ! 
> Bạn ý lấy bộ cài ko chuẩn !


Bác Trường cho em hỏi xíu? Bác có phần mềm jd5.5 gửi cho em xin đựơc không? Email em:duonghungnguyenlien@gmail.com.Bác tiện cho em hỏi luôn web thêgioicnc.com giờ em vào không đựơc, web đang bị treo hay sao vậy bác! Cám ơn bác!

----------


## HOÀI NAM

> Đã giải quyết vấn đề cho gia chủ ! 
> Bạn ý lấy bộ cài ko chuẩn !


Chào bác Trường! bác cho em hỏi làm sao để khắc phục được việc chuyển file eng sang nc cho  jd5.5 thế? em mới dùng 5.5 mà đền lúc chuyển sang nc để chạy cũng báo lỗi không chuyển đc. mong bác giúp cho em với

----------

